# Occitan: Les grandes douleurs sont muettes, mais le silence est lourd



## Toulouse317

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais traduire quelques phrases en Occitan pour un tatouage (de préférence languedocien ou gascon). 

L'Occitan est important pour moi puisqu'il fait partie de mes origines! La traduction est donc d'autant plus importante et je prendrai compte de tous vos avis ! 

Voilà les citations : 

"Les grandes douleurs sont muettes, mais le silence est lourd. " 
[...]


Merci !


----------



## jazyk

Je ne connais pas l'occitan, mais en utilisant un dictionnaire et cette page, j'ai réussi à composer la phrase en dessous. J'ai utilisé la forme verbale ei, qui selon la page est propre du gascon, mais je ne sais pas si les autres mots y appartiennent aussi. 

_Los grands dolors son muts, mas lo silenci ei pesug._

Comme il est pour un tatouage, j'attendrais des confirmations.


----------



## Toulouse317

Merci de m'avoir répondu ! 

Par contre, la phrase est fausse, je ne parle pas l'occitan mais en connais quelques mots et le comprends moyennement et rien que le début est au masculin, en fait, ça donnerait plutôt "Las grandas dolors son mudas, mas lo silenci/calament es pesuc".

Donc, effectivement, je vais essayer de trouver d'autres sources pour avoir la vraie traduction ! 

Merci encore de ta réponse !


----------



## jazyk

Je crois que tu as raison. Selon ce dictionnaire, dolor est féminin. Le problème avec ce mot et ceux apparentés c'st qu'il est féminin dans quelques langues (français, portugais, roumain), mais masculin dans d'autres (espagnol, italien, catalan, latin).


----------



## Toulouse317

Oui, il est bien féminin en occitan (en tout cas en languedocien).


----------



## ryba

Bonjour, Toulouse317, bienvenue au forum ! Bonjour, jazyk !



jazyk said:


> Selon ce dictionnaire, dolor est féminin.



C'est exact, mais méfie-toi et méfiez-vous de panoccitan.org en général (pourquoi ?).

En aranais, selon Google ("eth dolor" VS "era dolor", "deth dolor" VS  "dera dolor", "ath dolor" VS "ara dolor", "peth dolor" VS "pera dolor"),  _dolor_ est masculin, comme en catalan.


jazyk said:


> (...) mais je ne sais pas si les autres mots y appartiennent aussi. (...)



En gascon on ne dit pas _grand_, on dit _gran_ (comme en catalan). Et _mas_ en gascon s'écrit _mès _(ou _mes_ ? en aranais, par exemple, on dit _mès_; en béarnais, il semble qu'on dit _mes_, j'ai vu un gascophone de la montagne béarnaise qui l'écrivait systématiquement comme ça), puisque /mɛs/ (ou /mes/) est la prononciation la plus générale en occitan gascon (tel que /ej/ en est dans le cas d'_es_; d'où <ei> à l'écrit). Pour la version gasconne, il serait bon d'y ajouter un des énonciatifs gascons _que_ [_qu'_] / _bè_/be [_b'_]/ _ja_, aussi. Attention, en occitan, je ne suis qu'un autodidacte et non pas un locuteur naturel. Cela dit, voici mon essai :

_Las granas dolors que son mudas, mès lo silenci qu'ei pesuc._ (gascon)
_Eths grani dolors que son mudi, mès eth silenci qu'ei pesuc._ (gascon pyrénéen: aranais)

Je crois que ce ne serait pas une mauvaise idée d'aller aussi au forum occitania.forumactif.com  et d'y poser la question aussi. Sur occitania.forumactif.com il y a des  gens qui parlent un occitan assez bon, il y a aussi des locuteurs  naturels et compétents (des Toulousains aussi). Peut-être ils pourraient te dire ce qu'ils pensent (du choix des mots, etc.).

PS. Si tu désires mettre en valeur le caractère toulousain de tes racines, il est possible d'utiliser l'article masculin régional _le_ : _le silenci_ (en languedocien, je ne sais pas quel est l'article que l'on utilise en gascon toulousain).

Cordialement,
GR


----------

